

Why do people do hackathons for free? - joelklabo

First of all, I've done my share so I'm not criticizing people who do. But, more and more they just seem like a cheap way to get people to do a bunch of free work. Not exactly free i guess, there is always the soda.
======
callmeed
I've only done a couple hackathons recently: (a) at Twilio conference last
Fall (I quit), (b) a Twilio/Zappos at-home hackathon (I won), and (c) at
AngelHack a couple weeks ago (I was a top 25 finalist). I must say it's pretty
fun. Here's my observations:

1\. I'm too old to stay up all night. So, for me, a 24-hour hackathon is
really 18 hours at most.

2\. The prizes aren't really worth it (yet). One prize took 6 months to
receive. At AngelHack, I probably wouldn't have accepted the $25K convertible
note.

3\. The "free work" thing is a myth. I thought that too, but no one is forcing
you to open-source or commit your code (from what I can tell). You're
basically just giving some companies with APIs something to blog about. Sure,
someone could steal your idea but that's a risk anyway.

4\. Meeting people is a big benefit. I'm a founder and in between SF and LA,
so I don't have connections like the valley startups. Doing a hackathon every
quarter seems like a good way to meet potential partners, employees,
contractors and investors.

5\. Skills/resume boosting is the other plus. The skills I learned at these
hackathons have already helped me and I likely wouldn't have got them any
other way. Plus, none of this looks bad on my resume should I, God forbid,
ever have to work for someone else.

------
johns
Meet new people, learn how to work on a team, learn how to refine an idea and
learn new technologies.

Just avoid people who are looking for free labor, find other people that are
there for the same reasons and you'll enjoy yourself.

------
pedalpete
I've only done one, and we had to pay! I didn't realize they are usually free.

It's an event, and the opportunity to do something interesting and learn
something new. That's why I did it.

